# Set up advice for Mighty Mite



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

I think I decided I'm going to pick up an 00' Mighty Mite from Bowtech that needs a rest and sight for it. I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions on what to equip it with. All input is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> I think I decided I'm going to pick up an 00' Mighty Mite from Bowtech that needs a rest and sight for it. I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions on what to equip it with. All input is helpful. Thanks.


Look at the ""sight and rest" thread below this.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=243562


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Site just get the typical fiber optic 3 or 4 pin site. For the rest a whisker biscuit will work great.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I will caution you on one thing with the Mighty Mite.
The infinity Cam offers a ton of adjustment but it's not built to have as much is on the cam for every bow.

If you don't have the manual (Michihunter maybe has one?) try to find the manual online.

If the draw stop is set to far back on the cam it will eat cables extremely quickly. 

I ruined a brand new Winners Choice cables in exactly 6 shots once on mine:lol:

I laugh now but I wasn't very amused at the time:16suspect

Even though there's a lot of room for adjustment on the cam's draw stop there's really only a range of about 3 "etched marks" specific to that particular bow.


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Kelly. I don't think I'll be getting the manual so if you happen to read this Michihunter and you can get your hands on one, I'd appreciate it if you let me know.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> Thanks for the advice Kelly. I don't think I'll be getting the manual so if you happen to read this Michihunter and you can get your hands on one, I'd appreciate it if you let me know.


If it's a 2000 MM then no I don't have one. Here's a link to all of the Bowtech Manuals from 2001- to present. That should certainly help you out. If you have any specific questions, just ask.

Edit- Oooops!~! Forgot the link. Here ya go- http://www.bowtecharchery.com/downloads.php


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

If it's the 2001 or older it may not even have the draw stop.


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's a pic. of the bow. I've seen the downloadable manual on Bowtech's page but didn't know what differences of any in specs that one had from this one. I'm assuming it's an 00' because he said it was either an 00' or 01' and it doesn't quite match the picture of the 01' in the manual.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> Here's a pic. of the bow. I've seen the downloadable manual on Bowtech's page but didn't know what differences of any in specs that one had from this one. I'm assuming it's an 00' because he said it was either an 00' or 01' and it doesn't quite match the picture of the 01' in the manual.


If you can locate the serial number write it down and call Bowtech. They'll tell you what year it is.


----------

